# Bad Gas (no beans...)



## niles_300zx (Jun 19, 2005)

so i just got my 87 nissan z.... after saving up for a minute i got her.... first night home the dude said i needed a new battery so i took one out of my old car.. then i saw that i needed gas so i went to get some gas.. regular with this jug my boy gave me.. it already had gas in it tho.. maybe regular too.. then i get the car home.. drive off.. get down the street i feel it knocking a lil.. then it rev's up real loud so i get scared and cut it off... what happened? is it bad gas? if so then what do i do to get it out?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hmmm even if it was turbo, I still had no issues with knocking with regular. It's probably bad gas... I'd siphon it out and give it a new tank.


----------

